# Nintendo NX: Digital Only? Hinweise auf fehlendes Laufwerk



## Gast1669461003 (23. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nintendo NX: Digital Only? Hinweise auf fehlendes Laufwerk * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nintendo NX: Digital Only? Hinweise auf fehlendes Laufwerk


----------



## AC3 (23. August 2015)

wow cool  - eine konsole ohne laufwerk.
pcs haben zum großteil schon seit ~10 jahren keines.

ist ja echt innovativ! nintendo.

mit der wiiu habt ihr die leute zur gänze verarscht.
metroid kommt keines mehr für die U und ob ein neues zelda kommt wurde auch noch nicht bestätigt.
3rd party support? fehlanzeige. die konsole mit 2-3 sehr guten spielen ist den preis absolut nicht wert. total überzogen und am kunden vorbei.

als ehemaliger nintendo-fan bin ich schon auf den nächsten nintendo fail gespannt.
super war ja auch die verarschung mit dem NEW 3DS. kaum änderungen, aber hauptsache exklusive spiele für den "neuen" handheld.

im abzocken ist nintendo mittlerweile noch dreister als sony bzw. microsoft.
einziger vorteil - man wird nicht mit xlive oder ps+ zwangsabos über den tisch gezogen.

nintendo sollte spiele für smart phones entwickeln und sich vom konsolenmarkt zurückziehen. 
aktuelle top smart phones können es mit einer wiiu bzw. 3ds durchaus aufnehmen. sehe keinen grund für dedizierte hardware die als staubfänger herumliegt.
obendrauf wird beim 3ds der zweite screen kaum bis gar nicht sinnvoll in spielen verwendet. bei der wiiu wird auch das gametablet kaum bis gar nicht sinnvoll in spiele integriert.

wozu der ganze mist also?


----------



## alu355 (23. August 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> wow cool  - eine konsole ohne laufwerk.
> pcs haben zum großteil schon seit ~10 jahren keines.
> 
> ist ja echt innovativ! nintendo.



Ähm, meinst du mit "Laufwerk" explizit nur die Floppydisk?
Weil auch CD/DVD/Bluray sind Laufwerke... (streng genommen auch die Festplatten)
Zum Rest - sei mal froh, daß sie nicht wieder Cartridges einführen!


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Zum Rest - sei mal froh, daß sie nicht wieder Cartridges einführen!



fände ich persönlich ideal.


----------



## alu355 (23. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> fände ich persönlich ideal.


Robust, wetterfest...(nein nicht fragen ). Ja die DInger hatten schon Vorteile.
Ich dachte aber bei den Cartridges natürlich auch an die gleichen Datenmengen die darauf Platz finden wie damals.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. August 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Ähm, meinst du mit "Laufwerk" explizit nur die Floppydisk?
> Weil auch CD/DVD/Bluray sind Laufwerke... (streng genommen auch die Festplatten)
> Zum Rest - sei mal froh, daß sie nicht wieder Cartridges einführen!



Cartridges würde ich abfeiern ohne Ende. Mir ist letztlich aber auch egal, was Nintendo mit der NX macht. Hauptsache 3rd Partytitel wie Witcher 3 etc. laufen irgendwie flüssig, von mir aus auch in 720p. Mehr verlange ich als alter Nintendo Fanboy gar nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2015)

Nintendo goes Steam (oder sowas in der Art)?

Hmm... Ein leichter Anflug von erkanntem Trend, aber ob der N-Spiele-Katalog nun SOOOO attraktiv ist...

Edit:

ROFL

Cartridge?! Back to the 1980/1990ers? Gott, bitte nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Cartridge?! Back to the 1980/1990ers? Gott, bitte nicht.



was spricht deiner meinung nach dagegen?

ach nee: vergiss es. die diskussion hatten wir vor allzu langer zeit ja schon mal (zumindest so ähnlich).


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was spricht deiner meinung nach dagegen?



Eigentlich als Einziges die Produktionskosten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Eigentlich als Einziges die Produktionskosten.


Neben diesem Punkt auch die Größe der Dinger. Ich denke wir leben mittlerweile in einer Zeit wo man eher versucht große Speichermengen auf kleinstmöglichen Datenträgern zu realisieren, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Neben diesem Punkt auch die Größe der Dinger. Ich denke wir leben mittlerweile in einer Zeit wo man eher versucht große Speichermengen auf kleinstmöglichen Datenträgern zu realisieren, nicht umgekehrt.


Aber gerade da könnte man doch wieder innovativ sein und coole Sticks machen.
Gibt ja auch x verschiedene SB-Stick.
Wenn jetzt ein neues SuperMario auf einer Art USB-Stick in Form eines Marios daherkommen würde...
Oder wie damals die goldene Cardridge bei Zelda.


----------



## NeO126 (23. August 2015)

Hmmm wieso denn keine speicherkarten? die sind viel Effizienter. Ihr kennt doch alle eure Speicherkarten. Praktisch keine Ladezeiten usw. Kleine SSDs und Games drauf. Das wäre doch geil.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber gerade da könnte man doch wieder innovativ sein und coole Sticks machen.
> Gibt ja auch x verschiedene SB-Stick.
> Wenn jetzt ein neues SuperMario auf einer Art USB-Stick in Form eines Marios daherkommen würde...
> Oder wie damals die goldene Cardridge bei Zelda.


Ist meine bescheidene Meinung, aber auf solche optischen Gimmicks kann ich gut und gerne verzichten, zumal diese Form von "Design-Gags" am Ende nur umso teurer für den Gamer wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2015)

NeO126 schrieb:


> Hmmm wieso denn keine speicherkarten? die sind viel Effizienter. Ihr kennt doch alle eure Speicherkarten. Praktisch keine Ladezeiten usw. Kleine SSDs und Games drauf. Das wäre doch geil.


Ganz genau. Siehe die NDS-Module, nur eben mit aufgestockter Kapazität. DAS wäre der richtige Schritt.
Und wenn es die Module von allein nicht können, bei diesen diesen R4-/M3-/Cyclo-Karten kann man diverse micro-SDHCs reinsetzen. 128 GB sind längst möglich.


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2015)

NeO126 schrieb:


> Hmmm wieso denn keine speicherkarten? die sind viel Effizienter. Ihr kennt doch alle eure Speicherkarten. Praktisch keine Ladezeiten usw. Kleine SSDs und Games drauf. Das wäre doch geil.



speicherkarten sind ja quasi genau dasselbe wie module. 
die kapazität ist kein problem mehr. 
die "größe" ohnehin nicht. 



			
				sauboy schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau. Siehe die NDS-Module, nur eben mit aufgestockter Kapazität. DAS wäre der richtige Schritt



davon reden wir doch die ganze zeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> davon reden wir doch die ganze zeit.


Und ich dachte es sind diese fetten Dinger a la SNES und Co. gemeint.
Sorry, dann war das etwas missverständlich umschrieben.

Cartridge ist für mich ein Synonym für die Uralt-Steckmodule.


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte es sind diese fetten Dinger a la SNES und Co. gemeint.
> Sorry, dann war etwas missverständlich umschrieben.



kein grund für ein "sorry". 
aber module sind und waren halt schon immer flash-speicher, also technisch (fast) genau dasselbe wie das, was wir heute als sd-karten kennen. 
früher war diese speicherform nur abartig teuer, was ihr das genick gebrochen hat. n64 - wir erinnern uns. 
 das wäre heute völlig anders. 

die größe der module selbst wäre letztendlich ein mehr oder weniger kosmetische entscheidung. 
im grunde würde eine fingernagelgroße micro-sd-karte ja genügen.


----------



## Desotho (23. August 2015)

Spiele nur online zu beziehen wäre für mich nicht mal das Problem, aber es ist klar dass es dann nur einen einzigen Shop zur Auswahl gäbe und nichts anderes.


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2015)

Desotho schrieb:


> Spiele nur online zu beziehen wäre für mich nicht mal das Problem, aber es ist klar dass es dann nur einen einzigen Shop zur Auswahl gäbe und nichts anderes.



Die andere Frage ist dann noch, was der Retail davon halten würde.
Wären die grossen Ketten daran interessiert eine Konsole zu verkaufen, welche keinen Gewinn für sie abwirft, um danach auch nix an Spielen verdienen zu können.


----------



## Gemar (23. August 2015)

Digital only? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Dann wäre Nintendo für mich wahrscheinlich weg vom Markt.
Richtig cool wäre es, wenn sie wieder Cartridges bringen in Form von kleinen Speicherkarten.


----------



## Odin333 (23. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die andere Frage ist dann noch, was der Retail davon halten würde.
> Wären die grossen Ketten daran interessiert eine Konsole zu verkaufen, welche keinen Gewinn für sie abwirft, um danach auch nix an Spielen verdienen zu können.


Verkauft der Gemüsehändler auch nur Gemüse weil er anschliessend am Klopapier mitverdient?


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Verkauft der Gemüsehändler auch nur Gemüse weil er anschliessend am Klopapier mitverdient?


Der Gemüsehändler verdient am Gemüse genauso wie am Klopapier.
Konsolen sind da schon was sehr spezielles. Denn da ist der Gewinn im Retail gleich null.
Aber man erhofft sich, dass der Konsolenkäufer später auch Games und Peripherie kauft.
Im Prinzip ists bei Konsolenhersteller das Selbe.
Die würden auch nicht einfach so eine Konsole auf den Markt bringen, ohne dass sie davon ausgehen würden, mit den Lizenzen von den Games, Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## AC3 (23. August 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Weil auch CD/DVD/Bluray sind Laufwerke... (streng genommen auch die Festplatten)
> Zum Rest - sei mal froh, daß sie nicht wieder Cartridges einführen!


Nach einem Bericht   hat der Digitalverkauf von  PC-Spielen bei Steam, Origin & Co.* im Jahr 2013* einen Marktanteil  von* 92 Prozent* gehabt. Das Retail-Segment hat demnach kaum noch eine  Bedeutung.

Für die Installation von Windows 7 über einen* USB-Stick* benötigen sie folgende Komponenten:            
Eine Windows 7 ISO (Download Microsoft)
Einen USB-Stick mit mindesten 4 GB Speicherplatz
Das Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool

Bei *SSDs *purzeln die Preise wie reife Äpfel vom  Baum. Und das ist gut so. Denn endlich kann sich jeder eine flotte  Flashspeicher-Festplatte leisten.  





> Cartridges würde ich abfeiern ohne Ende.


sofern gut verpackt im karton inklusive aufwendigen manuals, prints, poster, spielebegleiter, whatever.
diese lieblosen konsolenspiele auf DVD/BR ohne beigaben kann sich sony, ms und nintendo schenken.
da kann ich gleich meine paypal karte zucken und bei steam bzw. einem günstigeren key reseller einkaufen.
der einzige vorteil der spiele für die ps4 und x1 ist das man sie wieder verkaufen kann. das war aber auch schon alles.
persönlich verkaufe ich aber keine spiele. die guten spiele ich ja nicht nur einmal durch. die kommen oft nach einem jahr nochmal an die reihe. und nach einem jahr bekommt man für einen top titel im verkauf eigentlich nicht mehr viel.
vorteil ja. relevant... eher nicht.



> Aber man erhofft sich, dass der Konsolenkäufer später auch Games und Peripherie kauft.



naja bei 300€ im angebot für die ps4 verdient sony nichts. macht eher einen verlust.
wenn man aber 50€ im jahr alleine schon für ps+ abdrückt ergibt das gleich mal einen preis von 550€ für die laufzeit der konsole (ich gehe von 5 jahren aus).
obendrauf kommen noch gesalzene preise für titel die erst sehr sehr spät günstiger werden.
am pc kosten fast alle spiele ~3 monate nach release -50%.
auf der konsole bezahlst du nach einem jahr noch immer den vollpreis.
alternativ kann man natürlich gebraucht kaufen.

klar gibt es exklusivspiele. schön und gut, gibt es am pc aber auch.
wegen zwei guter exklusivtitel kaufe ich mir aber noch keine konsole.
das ist ja der jammer. daher bin ich der meinung nintendo sollte für smart phones spiele entwickeln.

und heutige konsolen wie ps4 bzw. x1 haben mit einer "konsole" recht wenig zu tun.
day one patches.. dutzende gigabyte an systemupdates.. inhalte werden per download nachgereicht..
wozu also eine BR wenn nach der installation noch x-gigabyte downgeloadet werden müssen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. August 2015)

Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass das Allgemein der Trend wird, dass dann irgendwann Verpackungen ganz verschwinden werden, egal bei welcher Plattform. Ich möchte schon noch die Wahl haben, ob ich zum Download greife oder zur Ladenversion greifen kann. Ich hab zwar nichts gegen Download, kaufe einiges per Download, allerdings das "nur" würde mir nicht gefallen. Manche Spiele möchte ich einfach als verpackte Version im Regal haben. Die großen Spiele in diesem Jahr wie The Witcher 3, GTA 5 oder Pillars of Eternity hab ich mir alle als Ladenversion geholt, auch bei Metal Gear Solid V wird das der Fall sein. Vor allem wenn es in Richtung Vollpreis geht, da möchte ich auch eine Verpackung haben.


----------



## Desotho (24. August 2015)

Ich denke mal der Trend geht auf jeden Fall Richtung Download - sehe ich zumindest bei mir so. 
Aber auf der anderen Seite besteht auch Bedarf nach nett gemachten Collectors Editions für bestimmte Spiele, und auch wenn man da natürlich einen Download Code in die Packung geben könnte wäre das da dann nicht so geil :/


----------



## MadFox80 (24. August 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> Nach einem Bericht   hat der Digitalverkauf von  PC-Spielen bei Steam, Origin & Co.* im Jahr 2013* einen Marktanteil  von* 92 Prozent* gehabt. Das Retail-Segment hat demnach kaum noch eine  Bedeutung.


Waere mal interessant zu wissen, was die digitalen Downloads in Sachen Zahlen in den letzten Monaten/Jahr fuer die Konsolen waren, denn ich habe im letzten Jahr auch inzwischen mehr aus dem MS Shop gekauft/runter geladen, als das ich in den Laden gestiefelt bin.
Absolute Toptitel, welche hohen Wiederspielwert haben und dessen Box ich gerne anstiere und angrabbel, kaufe ich mir allerdings noch immer im Handel


----------



## SpieleKing (24. August 2015)

Ohne Laufwerk und somit keine möglichkeit günstige und gebrauchte Spiele zu kaufen ist einabsolutes NoGo!!! Verstehe auch nicht die Leute die gegen Disk sind. Nichts ist geiler als Spiele, die man Sammeln uns ins Regalstellen kann und vor allem  die möglichkeit zu haben, sie gebraucht kaufen zu können. Eine Konsole ohne Luafwerk heißt nur, dass Hersteller die Leute nochmehr kontrollieren wollen.


----------



## alu355 (24. August 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> Nach einem Bericht   hat der Digitalverkauf von  PC-Spielen bei Steam, Origin & Co.* im Jahr 2013* einen Marktanteil  von* 92 Prozent* gehabt. Das Retail-Segment hat demnach kaum noch eine  Bedeutung.



Das der Retail Absatz bei den PC Spielen langsam aber sicher in den Verkaufsbereich von Antiquitätenläden umzieht, ist ja so an sich ja auch absolut richtig.
Nur wenn du solche Brummer losläßt...


AC3 schrieb:


> wow cool  - eine konsole ohne laufwerk.
> pcs haben zum großteil schon seit ~10 jahren keines.


...dann mußt du auch damit rechnen, daß man mal ungläubig nachhakt bzw. mit der Feststellung leben, daß das Quatsch ist und man dir das auch so sagt.
Was ich hiermit getan habe, bitte abstempeln.  
Egal wo du einen Fertigrechner beziehst, sei es beim Aldi, über Atelco und Alternate, bis hin zu Media Markt und Saturn, ist immer ein DVD Laufwerk mit drin.
Auch auf den großen Events - jede Kiste und sei sie noch so sonderbar "gepimpt", hat so einen Silberscheibenfresser im Gehäuse.
Es ist eher ein exotisches Vorkommen, daß mal kein optisches Laufwerk drin steckt.
Das noch immer Hardware routinemäßig selbst beim eigenen Zusammenstellen der Kiste verbaut wird, die vielleicht gar nicht mal mehr gebraucht würde (Floppy läßt grüßen), hängt auch einfach mit den Spottpreisen für ein einfaches DVD Laufwerk zusammen.
Man könnts ja mal brauchen und eigentlich war ein solches Teil ja SCHON IMMER drin und man bekommt es ja für unter 10 Euro regelrecht hinterher geschmissen.
Ich seh halt die Nutzungsfreundlichkeit für "ältere" User eher zweifelhaft...speziell wenn ich meine Eltern bei dem Thema beobachte, zweifel ich arg, daß sie es bis zu einem fertigen funktionsfähigen Win-USB Stick selber schaffen würden. 



AC3 schrieb:


> Für die Installation von Windows 7 über einen* USB-Stick* benötigen sie folgende Komponenten:
> Eine Windows 7 ISO (Download Microsoft)
> Einen USB-Stick mit mindesten 4 GB Speicherplatz
> Das Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool



Ja, ein USB Stick ist allein schon von der Geschwindigkeit her, der Installation von einer Disk im Normalfall überlegen (ich schließ mal die allerletzten Grabeltisch-USB Sticks aus) plus Kratzer sollten einen auch nicht mehr stören.
Inzwischen kann man aber Probleme bekommen, wenn man keine entsprechend passende Windows-ISO schon auf einer Festplatte liegen hat, bzw. sie selber anfertigt:


> Größte Hürde dürfe sein, dass Microsoft die ISO-Downloads für Windows 7 nur dann rausrückt, wenn man eine sogenannte Retail-Version von Windows 7 hat, also eine über den Handel erworbene Original-Version. Keys von OEM bzw. Systembuilder-Versionen funktionieren nicht. Das bedeutet, auch für vorinstallierte Windows 7-Versionen auf PCs und Notebooks sieht es schlecht aus. Auch hier rückt Microsoft in den meisten Fällen das ISO nicht raus. Wer ein neues Installationsmedium will, muss den Gerätehersteller kontaktieren und hier in vielen Fällen ein neues Windows 7 Installationsmedium nachkaufen.


 Quelle CHIP.


----------



## alu355 (24. August 2015)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Waere mal interessant zu wissen, was die digitalen Downloads in Sachen Zahlen in den letzten Monaten/Jahr fuer die Konsolen waren, denn ich habe im letzten Jahr auch inzwischen mehr aus dem MS Shop gekauft/runter geladen, als das ich in den Laden gestiefelt bin.
> Absolute Toptitel, welche hohen Wiederspielwert haben und dessen Box ich gerne anstiere und angrabbel, kaufe ich mir allerdings noch immer im Handel



Da sieht es bei weitem nicht so böse aus wie im PC Retailsegment - der komplette Absatz an physischen Medien lag bei 48% - da PC Spiele physikalisch praktisch so gut wie nicht mehr existent sind, ist das dann wohl dein Richtwert.
Die ESA (nein nicht die Raumfahrt ) bringt jährlich einen ganz übersichtlichen Report raus.
Hier der Link zum PDF - gibt es soweit ich weiß nur auf englisch:
http://www.theesa.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/ESA-Essential-Facts-2015.pdf


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. August 2015)

Da Nintendo eine Blue-Ocean-Company ist oder zumindest die letzten Jahre nach diesem Prinzip arbeitet, bin ich schon sehr gespannt darauf zu sehen, wie man bei anderen Menschen, mit bei uns Spielern unliebsamen Konzepten wie "Digital Only" oder "Always On", neue Kaufanreize schaffen möchte. 

Wirklich. Nur um wenigstens sagen zu können: "Seht ihr Microsoft und Sony, so geht das!". Traurig wäre es aber trotzdem, denn es bedeutet im Umkehrschlus, dass es Nintendo gelungen wäre diesen Mist erfolgreich zu vermarkten.

Man kann echt nur hoffen, dass wir uns alle irren oder wie ich hier von einigen schon gelesen, es sich tatsächlich um Cartridges handelt.


----------



## linktheminstrel (24. August 2015)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Nichts ist geiler als Spiele, die man Sammeln uns ins Regalstellen kann und vor allem  die möglichkeit zu haben, sie gebraucht kaufen zu können.


naja, kann mir geileres vorstellen 
erstes ja, aber zweites? da kann ich dir nur bedingt zustimmen. ok, gut ist es, wenn die spiele nicht mehr hergestellt werden, diese auch danach noch erwerben zu können. ansonsten sollte sich jeder bewusst sein, dass gerade bei marken, die nicht- nun mal nintendo-bezogen- mario und zelda heißen, der kauf der spieler auch über mögliche fortsetzungen, auf jedem fall aber den aufwand beeinflusst, mit dem nintendo an solche projekte herangeht.
ich bin kein freund von zwangssdigitalisierung, jedoch finde ich sehr wohl, dass man auch als konsument ein bewusstsein für den wert eines spiels entwickelt.


----------



## Grolt (24. August 2015)

Ja und? Dann hat die NX halt kein Optisches Laufwerk.

Master System, Nes, SNES, N64 haben auch keins


----------



## Big-Ron (24. August 2015)

Wie kommt die Redaktion darauf, dass es sich "mutmaßlich" um die NX handelt? Über die NX weiß niemand etwas und Firmen reichen alle Tage wieder irgendwelche Patente ein, um sich zukünftig Rechte zu sichern. Manchmal auch ohne je einen Nutzen daraus zu ziehen.


----------



## Maiernator (24. August 2015)

Also Karten wären mega-fett, nur digitale Downloads für mich persönlich ein No-Go, denn dann ist ein rießen Vorteil der Konsole gegenüber dem Pc weg und zwar Gebraucht Spiele. Ich kaufe fast nur Spiele für mein Ps4 (bis auf wenige Kracher), die gebraucht sind bzw verkaufe Spiele mit niedrigem Wiederspielwert wieder(God of war  zb).

 Dadurch werden die Kosten für Spiele auf der konsole auch erträglich und ich kann mir mehr als 2 oder 3 im Jahr kaufen, durch den Verkauf alter Spiele.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2015)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Ohne Laufwerk und somit keine möglichkeit günstige und gebrauchte Spiele zu kaufen ist einabsolutes NoGo!!! Verstehe auch nicht die Leute die gegen Disk sind. Nichts ist geiler als Spiele, die man Sammeln uns ins Regalstellen kann und vor allem  die möglichkeit zu haben, sie gebraucht kaufen zu können. Eine Konsole ohne Luafwerk heißt nur, dass Hersteller die Leute nochmehr kontrollieren wollen.



Das kommt drauf an. Wenn der Hersteller dann auch normalen Online-Shops und Läden erlauben würde, dass sie dann Keys für das System verkaufen würden, dann würde es auch Schnäppchen geben und man könnte Preise vergleichen.
Wenn es aber nur über ein Nintendosystem gehen würde, das wäre dann natürlich schlecht und was monopolartiges.
Beim PC z.B. kannst du Steamkeys ja mittlerweile überall kaufen, selbst bei Amazon.


----------



## Bonkic (24. August 2015)

es geht in dem patent übrigens wohl nur um das nicht-vorhandensein eines optischen laufwerks.

ein modul-comeback ist also möglich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. August 2015)

Ohne Laufwerk ist das Teil doch schon fast zum scheitern verurteilt, wie damals die PSPgo


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ohne Laufwerk ist das Teil doch schon fast zum scheitern verurteilt, wie damals die PSPgo



vorallem wenn der Einzelhandel die entweder im hintersten Ecke anbietet oder garnicht


----------



## MadFox80 (24. August 2015)

@Alu bzgl. ESA: Ziemlich gut detaillierte Zusammenfassung, danke. Schade nur, dass es sich ausschliesslich auf den amerikanischen Markt bezieht


----------



## alu355 (25. August 2015)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> @Alu bzgl. ESA: Ziemlich gut detaillierte Zusammenfassung, danke. Schade nur, dass es sich ausschliesslich auf den amerikanischen Markt bezieht



Ich habe mir mal von jemandem sagen lassen, der in der Materie besser bewandert war, daß sich die Absatzzahlen angeblich zwischen den USA und der EU sehr ähneln.
Das soll insbesondere deutlich werden, wenn eine Gegenüberstellung des westlichen mit dem asiatischen Markt erfolgt.
Die Aussage aber mit ner Handvoll Salz nehmen, ich selber habe leider keinen Statistaaccount um das nachzuprüfen.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (25. August 2015)

Um nochmal das Thema der Cardridges anzureißen: Ich finde die Dinger bis heute noch super. Die sind sowas von robust, sogar alle und wirklich alle SNES Spiele laufen bei mir bis heute einwandfrei, während einige Gamecube und Wii Spiele schon den Abgang gemacht haben, und meine Wii musste ich mit kaputten Laufwerk ein mal zu Nintendo schicken. Die Probleme daran sind halt zum einen der geringe Speicherplatz und der höhere Preis (weiß nicht wie das heute aussehen würde). Würde man eine Weg finden, diese beiden Hüden zu überbrücken, wäre ich der dickste Befürworter der alten Schachteln 

Wie schon in einigen News geschrieben wurde, muss ein Patent nichts heißen. Finde dieses rumgerede ums NX eh schwachsinn, einfach abwarten was nächstes Jahr gezeigt wird und nicht diese nutzlosen Gerüchte verbreiten. 

Zur Wii U kann ich nur sagen, dass ich die ganze technische Sache in dem Sinne total egal finde, weil Nintendo richtig bombige First Party Titel veröffentlicht hat. Nicht umsonst haben viele PC-Spieler eine Wii U in Kombination, denn allein für diese Titel lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach der Kauf der nicht teuren Konsole. Ja, die E3 war ein Schuss in den Ofen, aber man muss es relativ betrachten... Der Frust solte langsam wieder aufhören  

Schlecht ist natürlich der technische Teil wegen den Drittherstellern, und die braucht Nintendo definitiv wieder, um die Verkäufe zu steigern. Mich wundert es ehrlich gesaggt sogar, dass Nintendo wieder schwarze Zahlen schreibt. Mal sehen was das Jahr 2016 bringt... Bis dahin gibts ja Fallout


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Zur Wii U kann ich nur sagen, dass ich die ganze technische Sache in dem Sinne total egal finde, weil Nintendo richtig bombige First Party Titel veröffentlicht hat. Nicht umsonst haben viele PC-Spieler eine Wii U in Kombination, ...



Das sehen auch viele Konsolengamer so.
Neben der PS4/XBone noch eine Nintendokonsole und gut ist.
Nintendo lebt eben NUR von ihren First-Party-Titeln.
Und das kann zu einem Problem werden.


----------



## USA911 (25. August 2015)

Off Topic: Mir wirft sich gerade eine Frage auf, was das "kein Laufwerk" betrifft. Wie ist eigentlich die Haltung der Software hersteller zur Netzneutralität? Warum kommt von denen nicht mal ein Aufschrei, denn schließlich würden sie am liebsten ja nur Online verkaufen und Online spielen lassen. Wenn es Überholspuren gibt, werden ja auch ihre Kunden ausgebremst ... oder wollen Publisher dann durch Goldacc. oder montl. Kosten eigene Überholspuren anbieten?

Da würde mich mal interesieren, was in der Branche vor sich geht...


----------



## Big-Ron (25. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das sehen auch viele Konsolengamer so.
> Neben der PS4/XBone noch eine Nintendokonsole und gut ist.
> Nintendo lebt eben NUR von ihren First-Party-Titeln.
> Und das kann zu einem Problem werden.



Eigentlich ist es schon ein Problem. Ich bin zwar auch wieder zu einem Nintendo-Fan geworden (oder eher WiiU-Fan). Aber mit vielen Exklusivtitel kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Mit fehlt da die Bandbreite und Abwechslung für alle Generationen. Hauptsächlich alles putzig und niedlich oder basierend auf den typischen Marken als X-te Weiterführung. Und sehr viele Jump&Runs und wenig aus anderen Genres. Nintendo hat nicht mal mehr ein richtig aktuelles Rennspiel im Sortiment.


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2015)

Big-Ron schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es schon ein Problem. Ich bin zwar auch wieder zu einem Nintendo-Fan geworden (oder eher WiiU-Fan). Aber mit vielen Exklusivtitel kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Mit fehlt da die Bandbreite und Abwechslung für alle Generationen. Hauptsächlich alles putzig und niedlich oder basierend auf den typischen Marken als X-te Weiterführung. Und sehr viele Jump&Runs und wenig aus anderen Genres.



jo, das mit den jump'n'runs stimmt schon.
wieso man, bei der ohnehin geringen bandbreite, zb retro studios an einem donkey kong arbeiten lässt, leuchtet mir beim besten willen auch nicht ein. 



> Nintendo hat nicht mal mehr ein richtig aktuelles Rennspiel im Sortiment.



in kürze kommt immerhin fast racing neo.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (25. August 2015)

Naja das Ding ist die Fans schreien nach Spielen wie FZERO oder Metroid, aber es wird eiskalt nichts gemacht und das seit Jahren. Entweder Nintendo setzt eiskalt die "wir kündigen Spiele nur noch ein halbes Jahr" Politik um oder lässt die Fanboys komplett im Regen stehen. Die komplette Marketing Abteilung sollte komplett neu besetzt werden meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Naja das Ding ist die Fans schreien nach Spielen wie FZERO oder Metroid, aber es wird eiskalt nichts gemacht und das seit Jahren. Entweder Nintendo setzt eiskalt die "wir kündigen Spiele nur noch ein halbes Jahr" Politik um oder lässt die Fanboys komplett im Regen stehen. Die komplette Marketing Abteilung sollte komplett neu besetzt werden meiner Meinung nach...



eben drum hab ich ja gerade retro erwähnt.
warum haben die kein metroid gemacht? die besten jump'n'runs hat man ohnehin im porttfolio.


----------



## Big-Ron (25. August 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Naja das Ding ist die Fans schreien nach Spielen wie FZERO oder Metroid, aber es wird eiskalt nichts gemacht und das seit Jahren. Entweder Nintendo setzt eiskalt die "wir kündigen Spiele nur noch ein halbes Jahr" Politik um oder lässt die Fanboys komplett im Regen stehen. Die komplette Marketing Abteilung sollte komplett neu besetzt werden meiner Meinung nach...



Noch besser find ich die Ausrede, die sie neuerdings benutzen. "Wir mach nur neue Teile einer Serie, wenn wir wirklich gute Ideen dazu haben". Da kriegt man ja Lachkrämpfe, wenn man sich dazu jetzt StarFox anschaut. Und Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker wurde ja auch als HD neu aufgelegt (gelungen). Donkey Kong verfolgt ja auch die Serien-Stärken in gewohnter Weise. Von daher kann ich deren Aussage nicht ernst nehmen bzw. sehe es als Ausrede.


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eben drum hab ich ja gerade retro erwähnt.
> warum haben die kein metroid gemacht? die besten jump'n'runs hat man ohnehin im porttfolio.


wir bekommen doch metroid- federation bullshit für den 3ds
das ding war ja, dass sowohl sakamoto-san als auch team ninja gewillt gewesen wären, die direkte fortsetzung -somit das bindeglied zu fusion- von other m zu machen. wenn man die retro studios in der zeit beauftragt hätte, ein neues metroid zu machen hätte ich verstehen können, warum es abgelehnt wurde. die haben allerdings mmn völlig überflüssigerweise an donkey kong country tropical freeze gearbeitet, womit ich mich auch gefragt habe, ob hinter der release-politik von nintendo auch nur das geringste konzept steht. ein 2d-j'n'r war das wenigste, was der konsole abgegangen wäre.
zwar war other m nicht der erfolgreichste titel der serie, jedoch war er auch kein flop (das spiel hat sich so weit ich weiß ca 1,3 mio mal verkauft). hier denke ich, dass es eines der spiele gewesen wäre, die am besten für den neuen controller geeignet gewesen wäre. die vorraussetzungen für eine fortsetzung und vielleicht ein hd-release (mit steuerung über den analogstick, bzw den zweiten bildschirm beim umblicken in ego-perspektive) wären ideal gewesen.
es wäre zudem eine sehr gute ergänzung zu bayonetta 2 gewesen, das bis jetzt im bereich von exklusiven games mit erwachseneren inhalten so ziemlich alleine dasteht und somit für diese zielgruppe kein grund besteht, sich eine wiiU anzuschaffen.
spiele wie geist, the last story, pandora's tower, eternal darkness scheinen sowieso zu verkommen... das, obwohl es schriftlich bestätgt bei zweitem absolut nicht am fortsetzungswillen der teams lag, sondern rein an nintendo. mmn wäre auch disaster ein absolut interessantes franchise, das, in die richtigen hände gelegt, absolutes hitpotenzial hat. 
der fokus von nintendo muss sich mmn etwas von mario und j'n'r's lösen um ein vielseitigeres programm anzukündigen. wie gesagt würde nintendo das eine oder andere westliche studio, das sich eben mit diesen marken abgeben kann, sicher nicht schlecht bekommen. ressourcen hat nintendo dafür zu genüge. sony hat es mmn perfekt vorgemacht.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (25. August 2015)

Die Frage ist halt, was Retro seit dem neuen Donkey Kong machen... Ich hoffe wirklich stark auf ein Metroid, aber das werden wir sehen. 

Ich jedenfalls freue mich erst mal auf den Mario Maker und die genialen Schöpfungen, die dadurch hervortreten werden. Allerdings habt ihr natürlich recht, nur Jump 'n' Run hält die breite Masse nicht am Ball, ich glaube mit Xenoblade kommt nach 3 Jahren dann auch erst das erste dicke RPG für die Wii U heraus...


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> wir bekommen doch metroid- federation bullshit für den 3ds



Wird bestimmt der Burner 

Nintendo hat soviele IPs und bis auf die üblichen Verdächtigen (Mario samt sämtlicher Spin-Offs, Smash Bros., Zelda und Pokémon) verstauben die alle im Keller.
Wave Race, F-Zero, ein *richtiges* Metroid, 1080°, Excitebike/-truck, Pilotwings ...

Mit Starfox kommt nun eine alte IP zurück, aber mit was für einer Optik? Das sieht halt "nur" aus wie ein HD-Remaster von Lylat Wars. Rogue Leader hat bessere Texturen und das ist 13 Jahre(!) alt

Dazu noch die zig Jump'n Runs (die gut sind, aber halt alle nur ein-und-dasselbe Genre abdecken: Yoshi, Donkey Kong, Kirby, abermals Mario ...)


stattdessen wird man bombadiert von gefühlt 200 Amiibo  ich kann mit diesen "getarnten DLCs" in Figuren-Form wenig anfangen  schon des Preises wegen


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> stattdessen wird man bombadiert von gefühlt 200 Amiibo  ich kann mit diesen "getarnten DLCs" in Figuren-Form wenig anfangen  schon des Preises wegen



wobei ich ja sagen würde: den meisten ist die Zusatzfunktion vom Amiibo vollkommen egal


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. August 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> > Wird bestimmt der Burner
> 
> 
> ein weiteres beispiel, ein sehr gutes studio mit einer unnötigen aufgabe zu beauftragen. hätten sie eine umfrage gestartet, ob die leute ein spiel im metroid universum wollen, das im comic-look gehalten ist, sich auf einen 4 player mp stützt und in dem samus aran nicht vorkommt, hätten sie ein mehr als deutliches indiz dafür gehabt, dass die entwicklung absolut überflüssig ist.
> ...


----------



## Big-Ron (25. August 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt der Burner
> 
> Nintendo hat soviele IPs und bis auf die üblichen Verdächtigen (Mario samt sämtlicher Spin-Offs, Smash Bros., Zelda und Pokémon) verstauben die alle im Keller.
> Wave Race, F-Zero, ein *richtiges* Metroid, 1080°, Excitebike/-truck, Pilotwings ...





LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dazu noch die zig Jump'n Runs (die gut sind, aber halt alle nur ein-und-dasselbe Genre abdecken: Yoshi, Donkey Kong, Kirby, abermals Mario ...)



Japp. Leider konzentriert sich Nintendo seit gefühlten drei Generationen nur auf 4 Marken/ Charaktere, während der frische Wind im Keller gegen Wände weht.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mit Starfox kommt nun eine alte IP zurück, aber mit was für einer Optik? Das sieht halt "nur" aus wie ein HD-Remaster von Lylat Wars. Rogue Leader hat bessere Texturen und das ist 13 Jahre(!) alt



Leider war. Das Gameplay und die Spielmechanik ist meiner Meinung nach extrem schlecht gealtert und dann nur ein Lylat Wars-HD draus zu machen anstatt es zu modernisieren, find ich völlig verschenktes Potenzial. Ein StarFox als moderner Raumschiff-/ Space-Shooter ohne Rail-Shooter-Attitude wäre der Knaller gewesen.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> stattdessen wird man bombadiert von gefühlt 200 Amiibo  ich kann mit diesen "getarnten DLCs" in Figuren-Form wenig anfangen  schon des Preises wegen



Diesen Punkt finde ich eigentlich garnicht schlimm. Ich hab bisher keine Amiibos, aber den ein oder anderen empfinde ich schon als reizvoll. Allerdings interessieren mich dabei die "Funktionen" kein Stück, weil ich sie für belanglos halte. Viel mehr finde ich sie (wie die meisten auch) als Action-/ Sammelfiguren super. Alle Nintendo-Sternchen sammeln zu können ist doch irgendwie cool. Wie damals, als man alle Kollektionen der Überraschungseier haben wollte. Und 15€ find ich für solche Figuren jetzt auch nicht unbedingt überteuert.


----------

